
Greenwald's keynote at 30c3: priorities for privacy activists - jobeirne
http://jameso.be/2014/01/01/greenwald.html
======
salient
Michael Hayden, former chief of NSA, recently said that the young people
should give up on their "romanticized" idea of transparency (for the
government). That's some irony for you, considering his NSA is the one that
started going after "total information awareness", by collecting everything on
everyone, and trying to kill privacy and anonymity worldwide.

Why isn't his idea "romanticized", too? Also, if anything, it's the
governments that should have total transparency, not the citizens. They are
the public people working on the interest of the public, and the public should
be able to verify that what they're doing is in its interest. Instead, we see
the opposite. They're trying to make every person an open book to them, while
they're increasingly denying FOIA requests, to the point where even the police
does it (NYPD especially).

That's not how it's supposed to work. Maybe Hayden and the others that think
like him, should give up on the idea of "romanticized" tyranny, that they want
to establish.

------
moloch
Direct link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJIR0-KJu0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEJIR0-KJu0)

------
rmc
If you hack corporations you can very defintly "get a gun pointed at you".
There are laws against hacking, even hacking corporations, and you can be
convicted. You can also be sued.

~~~
falcolas
Agreed. Swartz wasn't convicted of hacking the government. He was accused of
hacking a private corporation. The fact that it was the government prosecuting
it like they did shows how little difference there is between the targets.

